# First archery high country Muley



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

Got my first archery mike deer finally. I was hunting down the mountain very slowly to head back to college and ended up spotting three bucks bedded and snuck into 25 yards above them very slowly. The 2 smaller bucks feed out past me at 35 yards and I passed on them waiting for the bigger buck which continued to lay in his bed for about 2 hours before he got up. He finally got up and within about 20 minutes presented me a shot. He went 80 yards straight downhill and I watched him fall over! To top it off I called me buddy who was at the top of the mountain to come help and he called me back ten minutes later to tell me he had arrowed himself a buck! Both of our bucks within 10 minutes of each other! Awesome expirience.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice bucks at that! Way to go!8)


----------



## Bowhunter50 (Oct 14, 2014)

Congrats! Sounds like an awesome hunt. I wish I could get out this year. All these success pics are killing me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice job!!


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

Very Nice!!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice work Utahyounggun! I bet you were about a nervous wreck waiting for him to stand. Good thing the wind stayed steady for that long.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Very nice deer.


----------



## 54818 (Aug 16, 2016)

Thats a great buck!!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats man!


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone I was a bit nervous waiting for him but that's why we do it! Here's a pic of my buddy's deer I don't think he will mind me sharing


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

pretty cool!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Congratulations to both of you getting it done on two nice bucks!


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

Way to crush it.

Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh man, must have just rubbed off the velvet. :shock: That's sick!!! Congrats!


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Very nice bucks. Definitely a great first archery buck. Nice hat too!


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

GREAT BUCKS! Congrats to you and you buddy. I also like the hat!


----------



## curlycoyote (Sep 11, 2015)

Both very nice bucks. I can't believe yours is hard horned already.!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Those are both some fine bucks! Way to go!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Both awesome bucks. Very impressive!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

What a great time you fellers had, beautiful bucks! Well done...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hip, hip, hooray!!


----------



## GR8Hunter (Sep 12, 2016)

Thats a great story! Congrats on earning yourself a few nice bucks.


----------



## blamb61 (Sep 18, 2016)

Nice to stalk it that close!


----------



## sandyhills (Jun 11, 2015)

Nice bucks dudes, and so, did you make it to class on time?


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

Yes I even made it to class on time! Those desks aren't comfortable after a long pack out like that! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Great story. Perfect stalk. Great shot.


----------

